# White spot on the forehead of 2 of my jewel cichlids



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

I noticed white spots on the foreheads of two of my jewel cichlids. Are there any other guesses as to what this could be besides ich? If it is ich what treatment should I perform? My best plan is to separate them into a bucket... I don't have a hospital tank... and do water changes twice a day and treat with rid ich. Does anyone else have any suggestions? I've also heard raising the temp on the tank and adding salt can keep this problem from spreading. Please share your experience.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll move this topic to the illness folder


----------



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures would be a great help. Try a google image search for ich and see if the pics resemble what you're looking at. 
Check the ICH article in the Library under the Health section. I wouldn't recommend treating with medications and heat/salt; one or the other.


----------



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to get a picture, but my Jewels are really skidish.


----------



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

I read the instructions about treating ich with heat and salt. It seems to have worked. I'm about 5 days into the treatment and no more signs of ich. I'm going to keep the water with a higher salinity (2 tsps per 5 gallons) and water temp at 83 degrees. I'll keep you posted on if the ich stays gone. Thanks for the tips. More good news is that I have some Jewel cichlid fry that have just shown up in my tank tonight!


----------

